# ABGA transfering IBGA/USBGA



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have heard some people saying they are still able to get ABGA to transfer papers with a written request. What does the goat need to have to have them accept it. 
Also wondering, does IBGA and USBGA accept transfers from ABGA even the goats background is entirely ABGA?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=28056

Basically the goat needs to be registered with another registry.
In my case what worked was the original papers from the USBGA,
a request to the board of directors of the ABGA and the money
for a tranfer.
I believe IBGA and USBGA do accept ABGA, but I have never done that.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This is the letter I wrote to the ABGA Board of Directors.
It wouldn't be too hard to do a better job than I did. I'm just posting
this for an example of *what did work* for me back in November.
I'm not guaranteeing anything.



Farm Name
Your Name
Address
Member# 




Dear Board of Directors,

I respectfully ask that you consider accepting the USBGA registered doe (Goats Name) (Registration #) into the ABGA registry.

I am a new member of your organization and have already participated in two sanctioned ABGA shows. I am in the beginning stages of forming my herd and really need this doe at this time. She displays excellent breed characteristics. Most of her parentage is already registered with the ABGA.

Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

